
A diagram of human consciousness - coolestux
https://www.reddit.com/r/neurology/comments/4qpvru/a_diagram_of_human_consciousness/
======
dmfdmf
Most people think there are only 5 senses but you are missing the sense of
balance from the vestibular complex of the inner ear. Spacial orientation is
an important sense for animals.

